# Cool lets learn!!!



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Ruben said:


> Is there anyone out there doing apitherapy or knows how? Where do you learn? I know I have all kinds of achs and pains I would like to experiment on if I new how.


Reubin, there's actually a conference coming up soon in NC. Part of the conference will be the Charles Miraz Apitherapy Course:

The American Apitherapy Society International Conference will be held in Raleigh, NC. April 26-29, 2007. To register or receive more information visit www.apitherapy.org or email [email protected]. 818-501-0446.

I have been using stings for leg pain from a ruptured disc in my back and some arthritis/degenerative disc disease in my neck that causes neck, shoulder and arm pain. There are two books that I have found helpful. They are How Well Are You Willing to Bee by Pat Wagner and Bee in Balance by Amber Rose. I thought the book by Amber Rose was more thorough and better written but either one would be a good starting place. What was more even more helpful was the advice from Frederique Keller at the NC/SC beekeepers meeting in Monroe, NC in March. She and an MD did a program on apitherapy and then Frederique did bee stings for those who wanted them until she ran out of time in the first session. I didn't stay for any other sessions. I think they did three.

I also use bee pollen for allergies and just rendered my first propolis with 190 proof alcohol but I haven't used the propolis tincture yet. 

This should be a fun place to exchange ideas.

Susan


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Howdy folks,

I think running a search on google might be good first step. If I find the time tonight I'm going to do that. 

I find that a sting just about anywhere makes my hip and knees feel better, but I am sure that there are specific spots that are synergistic receptors for stings.

Well I'm glad Barry added this forum. I didn't notice it right away though!

I'll post with some results

Regards,
Albert


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

*Sting Therapy*

Susan,

I got some of the problems that you described. I was wondering how to administer the sting therapy? I read that there are certain areas of the body that are best to use for different ailments. I got the lower back pain, arthritis in the back and all that good stuff. So, how do I do this?


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

BeeAware said:


> Susan,
> 
> I got some of the problems that you described. I was wondering how to administer the sting therapy? I read that there are certain areas of the body that are best to use for different ailments. I got the lower back pain, arthritis in the back and all that good stuff. So, how do I do this?


Let me begin by saying I am not an expert. I will tell you what I know, but I do not represent myself as anyone except one who has benefited from bee sting therapy. 

The problems I got advice from Frederique Keller on were for my right sided neck, shoulder and arm pain from degenerative disc disease affecting the upper part of my back. That said, I have had very little of the lower back/left leg pain since using the sites she recommended. 

I'll try to describe where they are as best I can. I can also get out the books that I have and see what they recommend for lower back pain if you want. I will say that Keller's recommendations were amazingly successful... I mean immediately. The sites I got from the book were helpful, but did not completely get rid of the pain and took time to work. 

If you decide to do these, make sure you do a test sting if you have not been stung yet this year. Also I recommend icing the site before you sting. A couple of the sites are more painful to sting than others. I use a jar with frozen liquid in it that I can roll from site to site. (My husband is stinging one site while I hold the jar on the next.)

Keller's recommendations for my pain:
Sting site #1: Upper neck, just below and to the left of right lymph node. My husband calls this a "massage point."

Sting site #2: Top of the right shoulder - very close to the clavicle (collar bone) insertion point. 

Sting site #3 Put your finger on your edge of your right shoulder and then using pressure from your finger slide your finger down the front side of your arm slowly. The point is just under the edge of your shoulder, where you feel an indention. It feels like your finger goes into a shallow hole.

Sting site #4: Bend your right elbow. The site is just to the right of the crease in your arm from the bent elbow. 

Site #5: About two inches down your arm (toward your hand) from Site #4; the top of the tennis elbow muscle.

Site #6: Two inches above the wrist bones. (Outer arm, not inner arm)

Site #7: Spread your first finger and thumb. With your finger, follow the center of "V" between them moving toward the point of the "V" until you reach bones. (This is the back side of the hand, not the palm.) Sting in the point of the "V."

Site #8: Right first finger (index finger), left side of the finger, just to the left of the cuticle. 

If you start bee sting therapy, let me know how you do and let me know if you want me to look up lower back pain in the books that I have.

Susan


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

*Stinging*

Susan,

Thanks for the info. Most of my problem is lower back and left leg. Lady I know buys a few bees from me for this purpose. She says she takes the sting on her buttocks, just like a regular injection! But I've always been told that location of the sting is most important. So, I don't know how to do it.

I do get several stings in the course of a year, most of which are intentional, and I can tell you that the arthritis in my hands are helped temporarily by this. But the lower back problem is not.

Thanks


----------

